# يا رب .. في هذا الأحد المبارك



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب .. في هذا الأحد المبارك ، 
نطلب منك أن يكون جسدك ودمك 
هما لمغفرة نفوسنا الخاطئة 
التي لا تستحق التقرب منهما 
فأنت يا رب وحدك الفاحص لنوايانا ، 
وقلوبنا .. وأنت تستطيع مغفرة الكره 
وعدم المحبة من نفوسنا ، فساعدنا يا رب ، 
فنحن لا نستطيع تغير أنفسنا بدون معونتك 
فأنت هو ربنا وإلهنا المتجسد لأجل خلاصنا ،
 وأنت تعلم مدى اتكالنا عليك .. 
فكن معنا ولا تتركنا ، أمين !!
أحد مبارك للجميع​


----------



## اليعازر (19 أغسطس 2012)

آمين....

صلاة جميلة ..شكرا كلدانية

الرب يباركك.

.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

امييييييين
جميييييييله الصلاه 
ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين....
> 
> صلاة جميلة ..شكرا كلدانية
> 
> ...


ميرسى كتيراليعازر  لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييين
> 
> جميييييييله الصلاه
> ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



مرسي  ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

آمين
*ربنا يباركك*
شكرا جداا​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين​
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> شكرا جداا​




 شكراا جزيلا لمرورك
الجميل ربنا يبارك​


----------

